# Impossible download W 8.1



## matsalleh (Oct 4, 2009)

I need help on my laptop running Windows 8 and I would like to upgrade to 8.1 but on download is stopping at 58% while is veryfing the compatibility.
Evene the install assistand software is stucking on veryfing the compatibility.
What can I do? Hope to get help form anyone of you.
Thank you for the help.
Marco


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you get any error code?

What brand and model laptop?
Have you tried updating the video driver and checking Windows update for any Optional updates?


----------



## matsalleh (Oct 4, 2009)

No sorry, there is no error code, simply stopping and the bar is not moving anymore.
Laptop is DELL Latitude D630, I know is quite old, but Windows 8 is running well without any problem.
Video driver is old, you mean I should update that?
Windows Updated is Ok, nothing only optional update needed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

8.1 is having some issues with older hardware, if there is not a WHQL driver listed it should at least fail the compatibility test with a error code.

Have you tried restarting the process.


----------



## matsalleh (Oct 4, 2009)

I tried many times to restart, now I'm downloading the ISO maybe installing from ISO don't give me any trouble.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This rant may be of interest should it apply to you.

It may also be worth contacting Dell as there's another member with a Toshiba who has been told that his machine isn't compatible with 8.1 but runs 8.0 okay.


----------



## matsalleh (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you, but I was reading those article and in there they are talking about 64bit, while mine is 32bit and SHOULD work fine.
I was trying installing form ISO but then they are asking me the product key, I MUST put the one in windows 8.1 because mine that is 8.0 Pro doesn't work.
Just for your info, I have purchased a regular license when the W8 was released.....


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

As you have installed from an ISO and not upgraded from the Store then it could be seeing this as a new OS install so will not accept the W 8.0 key and you may have to contact MS for advice on this - unless others have better suggestions.


----------

